# Dell UltraSharp U2515H, zu empfehlen?



## sleipDE (3. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich würde gerne zwei der obigen Monitore zum Gaming kaufen, sind die zu empfehlen?

Grund dafür ist das Sie derzeit für 259€ bei eBay zu haben sind, günstigster Preis bei Geizhals ist 286€:
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Angebot:
Dell UltraSharp U2515H LED IPS, EEK B, TFT, 25 Zoll, 8.000.000:1, 6 ms | eBay

Bitte kurze Rückmeldung ob da etwas dagegen spricht


----------



## Kerkilabro (3. Dezember 2015)

Nutze ihn selber, kann ihn wärmstens empfehlen! Vorrausgesetzt man hat eine potente Spielemaschine um bei dieser Auflösung flüssig zocken zu können.

EDIT: er lässt sich problemlos auf 75Hz übertakten.


----------



## GrueneMelone (3. Dezember 2015)

Aber schau, dass du den Monitor zu Not zurückschicken kannst. Pixelfehler nur so als Stichwort. Test kann man da glaube ich nicht buchen.


----------



## Imperat0r (3. Dezember 2015)

Nutze den Monitor auch schon seit ein paar Monaten. Ich kann ihn nur weiter empfehlen.
Wenn dein Rechner die Auflösung packt macht das Spielen sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Roli (3. Dezember 2015)

Wie sieht das eigentlich beim u2515h mit Lichthöfen auf? Also leuchtenden Stellen bei schwarzem Bild?


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Dezember 2015)

Der Monitor interessiert mich auch, wie kann man den mit 75Hz betreiben?


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Der Monitor interessiert mich auch, wie kann man den mit 75Hz betreiben?


Mit Glück und dann entweder ne benutzerdefinierte Auflösung in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung erstellen oder bei AMD, über CRU.


----------



## sleipDE (3. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Tipps, aber jetzt bin ich zu spät, bereits ausverkauft 

Bezüglich Leistung meines Systems, hatte vor mir irgendwann noch eine zweite R9 390 zu kaufen, dann sollte es locker ausreichen.


----------



## Ion (3. Dezember 2015)

Erkennt man denn zwischen 60 und 75Hz überhaupt einen Unterschied?
Ansonsten, der Monitor wurde bei Prad für sehr gut befunden. Mir juckt es auch schon in den Fingern meinen aktuellen zu verkaufen und mir den Dell zu holen ..


----------



## -H1N1- (3. Dezember 2015)

@JoM: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass die Übertaktung funktioniert und gibt es Risiken?

An der Auflösung möchte ich ja nix ändern, nur an der Bildwiederholungsrate.
Ich  finde Alles über der magischen 60Hz Grenze fühlt sich geschmeidiger an.


----------



## Pronounta (3. Dezember 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Erkennt man denn zwischen 60 und 75Hz überhaupt einen Unterschied?



Meinen ollen 1680x1050er habe ich von 60 auf 75hz übertaktet.
Ist schon ein spürbarer Unterschied, was ich eigentlich nicht erwartet habe. Ist nicht die Welt, aber man spürt es definitiv.

EDIT: 





-H1N1- schrieb:


> @JoM: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass die Übertaktung funktioniert und gibt es Risiken?



Risiken gibt es kaum. Wenn du etwas vorsichtiger vorgehst, solltest du nichts kaputt machen ^^.
Versuch den Monitor einfach nicht direkt von 60hz auf 100hz zu bringen, sondern geh in 5er-Schritten vor 
Soweit ich weiß droppen die meißten U2515Hs bei 75hz Frames, also muss es nicht unbedingt was bringen.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Das frameskipping sollte man auf jeden Fall überprüfen.

Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung deswegen, weil man bei nVidia da auch die Hertzzahl verändern kann.
Am besten mal danach googeln, da man eventuell noch ein paar andere Sachen einstellen muss..


----------



## donnied88 (3. Dezember 2015)

Also ich habe den Dell auch hier stehen und muss sagen, ja ist wirklich ein sehr schöner Monitor. Nur wird er wohl nicht mehr lange in meinem Besitz sein. Grund: weder G- noch freesync!

Ich finde das tearing mittlerweile wirklich unerträglich und wenn man dann auch noch einmal angefangen hat vermehrt drauf zu achten wirds ganz böse.

Was ich sagen möchte. Die beiden Technologien sind für mich die besten Inovationen der letzten Jahre auf dem Monitor Markt und ich werde mir ganz sicher keinen Monitor mehr ohne kaufen.


----------



## Rabber (3. Dezember 2015)

Der Dell hat bei allem über 60Hz Frameskipping


----------



## Pronounta (3. Dezember 2015)

Rabber schrieb:


> Der Dell hat bei allem über 60Hz Frameskipping



Bei allem? Ausnahmslos? Bei jedem Monitor?
Na dann...


----------



## Rabber (3. Dezember 2015)

So viel ich von anderen gelesen habe ja


----------



## JoM79 (3. Dezember 2015)

Also nix mit übertakten.


----------



## amer_der_erste (3. Dezember 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Erkennt man denn zwischen 60 und 75Hz überhaupt einen Unterschied?
> Ansonsten, der Monitor wurde bei Prad für sehr gut befunden. Mir juckt es auch schon in den Fingern meinen aktuellen zu verkaufen und mir den Dell zu holen ..



Habe neulich meinen Monitor von 60 auf 75 Hz übertaktet.
Den Unterschied habe ich schon gemerkt. Hat mir gefallen und Lust auf mehr gemacht.
Nun, überlege ich auf 27" | 144 Hz & Freesync aufzurüsten (:



donnied88 schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Dell auch hier stehen und muss sagen, ja ist wirklich ein sehr schöner Monitor. Nur wird er wohl nicht mehr lange in meinem Besitz sein. Grund: weder G- noch freesync!
> 
> Ich finde das tearing mittlerweile wirklich unerträglich und wenn man dann auch noch einmal angefangen hat vermehrt drauf zu achten wirds ganz böse.
> 
> Was ich sagen möchte. Die beiden Technologien sind für mich die besten Inovationen der letzten Jahre auf dem Monitor Markt und ich werde mir ganz sicher keinen Monitor mehr ohne kaufen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 
Free- und Gsync sind sehr feine Inovationen meiner Meinung nach!
Weil ich das tearing nicht aushalte, spiele ich *nur noch mit Vsync*.
Die Nachteile von Vsync sind ja bekannt


----------



## sleipDE (4. Dezember 2015)

Na, Ihr macht mich neugierig 

Habe mal bei Geizhals geschaut, aktuell gibt es ja noch nicht wirklich viele mit Freesync, welchen würdet Ihr davon eher empfehlen?
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 24", Reaktionszeit: bis 2ms, Gaming: AMD FreeSync (Adaptive Sync) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Klar, die Entscheidung liegt hier bei FHD oder WQHD, mir reichen 24Zoll von der Größe eigentlich aus, man könnte nun 2 Stück von den FHD nehmen, oder halt einen 27Zoll in WQHD, kommt vom Preis her ja recht ähnlich. Die Frage ist halt was bringt mehr Gaming Erlebnis? Auf der anderen Seite fürs Office sind 2 Monitore natürlich wiederum besser, also ist schon eine schwere Entscheidung...


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

WAs willst du denn mit 2 Stück?
Aber nicht auf beiden gleichzeig zocken, oder?


----------



## sleipDE (4. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> WAs willst du denn mit 2 Stück?
> Aber nicht auf beiden gleichzeig zocken, oder?



Aber sicher doch  Man könnte sich sogar den günstigsten da kaufen und dann 3 Stück nehmen und alle hochkant aufbauen, das gäbe sicher eine geile Perspektive, ich finde es irgendwie schöner wenn ich alles so im Halbkreis aufbauen kann, als wie wenn ich eben auf nen großen flachen 27 Zoll gucke.

So könnte das aussehen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Und die ganze Zeit mittig auf die Rahmen gucken?
Na dann viel Spass beim Zielen in Shootern.


----------



## Roli (4. Dezember 2015)

Habe diese Multi-monitor Setups auch noch nie verstanden. Da fehlen dann doch je nach Rahmendicke auf einmal 2-4cm vom Bild?!


----------



## sleipDE (4. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Und die ganze Zeit mittig auf die Rahmen gucken?
> Na dann viel Spass beim Zielen in Shootern.



Von daher bieten sich eher 3 Stück an! CS:GO habe ich schon mal auf 3 Monitoren gespielt, hat echt Spaß gemacht, noch mehr Spaß machen damit aber Racing Simulationen.



Roli schrieb:


> Habe diese Multi-monitor Setups auch noch nie verstanden. Da fehlen dann doch je nach Rahmendicke auf einmal 2-4cm vom Bild?!



Nein, es fehlt nichts, das Bild hört da auf wo das neue anfängt,  man sollte halt welche mit relativ kleinem Rahmen nehmen.


----------



## Körschgen (4. Dezember 2015)

Kommt darauf an wie man es einstellt.
Man kann den blindspot des Rahmen auch mitberechnen lassen, dann springt die Maus dahinter.

Nervt aber beides, selbst ganz dünne Rahmen würden mich schon enorm stören.

Lieber ein großes Display und einen kleinen (den alten) daneben für Office und Diagnose Software beim Zocken.
Multi Monitor finde ich nur bei Spielen wie Supreme commander nützlich.
Der kleine für die Map, der große fürs Hauptgeschehen.


----------



## sleipDE (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Vernunft siegt wohl und es wird dieser hier:
AOC G2460PF, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Einen zweiten 24 Zoll BenQ (V2420) habe ich noch und würde den als zweiten Monitor weiternutzen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Die Vernunft siegt wohl und es wird dieser hier:
> AOC G2460PF, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Einen zweiten 24 Zoll BenQ (V2420) habe ich noch und würde den als zweiten Monitor weiternutzen.




Wie ist die range bei dem Monitor?


----------



## sleipDE (4. Dezember 2015)

Abtastfrequenz H: 30-83 Hz (30-160 Hz DVI-D/DP) / V: 50-76 Hz (50-146 Hz DVI-D/DP) - See more at: Technische Daten G2460PF AOC-Monitor - AOC


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Dezember 2015)

Kann da nicht herauslesen in welcher range Freesync greift?


----------



## Pronounta (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Spanne beträgt 30-160hz.
AOC G2460PF & G2770PF: Die ersten Freesync-Monitore mit Full HD


----------



## sleipDE (4. Dezember 2015)

Von den Daten ein Top Monitor, aber hat noch niemand hier in Betrieb, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Also erstens ist das nicht die Freesync Range, die ist 35-144Hz mit dem neusten Treiber, sonst 48-144Hz.
Und zweitens hat der ne Grundhelligkeit von 150cd/m².
Wenn dich das nicht stört, kannst du den nehmen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Dezember 2015)

Kann man den neusten Treiber selbst installieren? 
Sorry für die dumme Frage, hab aber noch nie einen Monitor geupdatet


----------



## sleipDE (4. Dezember 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also erstens ist das nicht die Freesync Range, die ist 35-144Hz mit dem neusten Treiber, sonst 48-144Hz.
> Und zweitens hat der ne Grundhelligkeit von 150cd/m².
> Wenn dich das nicht stört, kannst du den nehmen.



Wo genau steht das mit den 150cd/m² und was sollten Monitore den als min. Grundhelligkeit haben? Ich kann das gerade nicht so einschätzen, was hat denn der BenQ V2420, den habe ich nämlich im Einsatz und bin mit der Grundhelligkeit zufrieden.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Im Test bei pcmonitors.Info. 
Was dein BenQ für ne Grundhelligkeit hat, kann ich ohne Test nicht sagen.
150cd/m2 sind auf jedenfall viel.
In ner normal beleuchteten Umgebung sollten es so 120cd/m2 sein.
In nem abgedunkelten Raum eher 50-80cd/m2.


----------



## sleipDE (4. Dezember 2015)

Ok, aber hilft mir jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiter, schon blöde weil ansonsten alles passt an dem Monitor :/
Wüsste auch keinen Laden der das Teil verkauft um es sich vorab mal anszusehen und hier scheint ja auch noch keiner zu sein der darüber berichten kann, vielleicht mache ich dazu nochmal einen Thread auf, hier sind wir ja sowieso OT.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Dezember 2015)

@TE
wenn du weitere Infos findest dann immer bitte her damit. 
Gefällt mir auch sehr gut das Teil!


----------



## Pronounta (4. Dezember 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBpcJr9_mjw
Da ist ne etwas längere Review. Hat jemand Zeit, sich die mal anzugucken? Vielleicht gibt es da ja interessante Infos.

EDIT: https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/aoc-g2460pf/
Da ist ne ordentliche Review.
Mir fehlt der "Direktvergleich" zum XL2411Z, aber den AOC haben die ja nicht als schlecht bewertet  Sollte also ne brauchbare Alternative zum BenQ darstellen.
Das Problem mit der Helligkeit haben sie auch angesprochen, aber so dramatisch war es dann auch nicht ("Minimum luminance will be too high for some users").


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Dezember 2015)

Wie kann man den Treiber selbst aktualisieren? 
Wenn die range wirklich von 35-144 Hz ist, wäre das super. 

@Jom,
gibt's was besseres 24", FHD mit Freesync?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Dezember 2015)

Im Test ist nen Link für den Beta Treiber.
Alternativ in 24" gibts nur noch nen Acer mit Freesync und Acer kann man selten guten Gewissens empfehlen.

@sleipDE:
Guck mal hier Test Monitor BenQ V2420H Teil 7
Demnach müsstest du deinen Monitor ca auf 55-60 bei der Helligkeit stellen, damit du 150cd/m² hast.


----------



## sleipDE (4. Dezember 2015)

Danke, dann finde ich es noch OK, denn wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich den Monitor meistens auf 100%, und das wären beim V2420 ja immerhin 250cd/m². Von daher werde ich wohl zuschlagen, habe gerade auch noch meinen BenQ von 60 auf 75Hz übertaktet damit der Unterscheid zum AOC nicht zu krass ist xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amer_der_erste (4. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Danke, dann finde ich es noch OK, denn wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich den Monitor meistens auf 100%, und das wären beim V2420 ja immerhin 250cd/m². Von daher werde ich wohl zuschlagen, habe gerade auch noch meinen BenQ von 60 auf 75Hz übertaktet damit der Unterscheid zum AOC nicht zu krass ist xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bestellst du ihn noch heute?


----------



## sleipDE (5. Dezember 2015)

Hm, ne ich finde keinen passenden Shop, da wo ich sonst immer bestelle (Mindfactory,Amazon) ist er zu teuer bzw. derzeit nicht lieferbar. Und ansonsten will ich keinen Versand zahlen und Vorkasse mache ich auch ungern bei nem Shop wo ich noch nie was bestellt habe. Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Dezember 2015)

Schade dass man ziemlich wenig über den Monitor im Netz findet.
Ob der bald günstiger wird ..


----------



## sleipDE (5. Dezember 2015)

Ist halt erst seit Oktober erhältlich und schon von 290€ auf nun 266€ gefallen, wobei er auch schonmal für 259€ zu haben war, wird nach Weihnachten mit Sicherheit günstiger.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Dezember 2015)

Würde mich aber schon jetzt reizen.
Halte dieses tearing nicht mehr aus


----------



## sleipDE (5. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn der dir zu teuer ist könntest ja auch den mit 75Hz nehmen und mit etwas Glück noch hochtakten:
AOC G2460VQ6, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Dezember 2015)

Nein, nein, ich finde ihn vom Preis her sehr ansprechend um ehrlich zu sein!
Hast du schon bestellt?


----------



## sleipDE (5. Dezember 2015)

Ja, konnte nicht mehr warten, allerdings war er dort nicht vorrätig, wird erst bei Bestellung geordert, dafür günstigster Preis und keine Versandkosten sowie PP Zahlung ohne zusätzliche Gebühren möglich.
https://www.sevenrabbits.de/de/i/370736

Sollte er da sein werde ich mal berichten.

Wie war das mit dem Firmware Update, konnte man das selbst durchführen? Ich hoffe mal die haben die neuste Firmware drauf, werden ja nun auch neu bestellt.


----------



## Pronounta (5. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Wie war das mit dem Firmware Update, konnte man das selbst durchführen? Ich hoffe mal die haben die neuste Firmware drauf, werden ja nun auch neu bestellt.



Neuste Firmware müsste schon von Anfang an drauf sein.


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Ja, konnte nicht mehr warten, allerdings war er dort nicht vorrätig, wird erst bei Bestellung geordert, dafür günstigster Preis und keine Versandkosten sowie PP Zahlung ohne zusätzliche Gebühren möglich.
> https://www.sevenrabbits.de/de/i/370736
> 
> Sollte er da sein werde ich mal berichten.
> ...



Sehr gut! Wann solltest du ihn bekommen?


----------



## sleipDE (5. Dezember 2015)

Haben sich wegen LT noch nicht gemeldet, auf der HP stand etwas von bis zu 2 Wochen, ich hoffe mal das geht schneller


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. Dezember 2015)

Hab es eben gesehen. Das Teil kostet über die österreichische Homepage 15 Euro mehr 
ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## sleipDE (5. Dezember 2015)

Einkauf da ist recht sicher, man hat sogar Trustet Shops Garantie bis 2500€, ansonsten liest man nur gutes über den Händler, bin mal gespannt.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2015)

Hoffe du bekommst das Teil noch diese Woche  
Gibt's schon eine Info wegen dem LT?


----------



## sleipDE (8. Dezember 2015)

Leider noch keine Info, ich befürchte schon fast das es diese Woche nix mehr wird.

Apropos, der Monitor wurde bei Seven Rabbits aus dem Sortiment genommen, die Verfügbarkeit ist eher bescheiden und bei den Händlern wo er verfügbar ist ca. 20-30€ teurer.


----------



## amer_der_erste (8. Dezember 2015)

Oh, schade. Denke dass das so ist weil er ja ziemlich neu am Markt ist. 
Bei Amazon ist er ja auch ab 13.12 lieferbar.


----------



## sleipDE (9. Dezember 2015)

Bei Mindfactory ist er jetzt auch günstiger geworden, allerdings auch noch nicht lieferbar.

Mein Exemplar soll diese Woche an den Händler geschickt werden und dann zu mir geliefert werden, ich denke mal anfang nächster Woche hab ich das gute Stück


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Dezember 2015)

Meine Dell steht nun zu Hause und wird heute Abend angeschlossen, bin schon sehr darauf gespannt. Ich denke er wird meinen LG gut ablösen.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory ist er jetzt auch günstiger geworden, allerdings auch noch nicht lieferbar.
> 
> Mein Exemplar soll diese Woche an den Händler geschickt werden und dann zu mir geliefert werden, ich denke mal anfang nächster Woche hab ich das gute Stück




Hello Kollege,
wie schauts aus?


----------



## sleipDE (11. Dezember 2015)

Habe noch nix neues zu berichten, bisher scheinbar auch noch nicht beim Händler eingetroffen


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2015)

Oh Mann 
Melde mich nochmal nächste Woche bei dir


----------



## sleipDE (11. Dezember 2015)

Gerade die Versandmitteilung bekommen, sollte Montag also da sein


----------



## Pronounta (11. Dezember 2015)

sleipDE schrieb:


> Gerade die Versandmitteilung bekommen, sollte Montag also da sein



Nice 
Du berichtest natürlich über den Monitor, richtig? 
Und nicht vergessen, ihn so zu kalibrieren wie in der von mir verlinkten Review


----------



## sleipDE (11. Dezember 2015)

Kann ich gerne machen wenn Interesse besteht, gibt es denn was spezielles was Ihr wissen wollt?

Das ICC Profil werd ich mal laden, aber erstmal mit den Standard Settings testen.


----------



## Pronounta (11. Dezember 2015)

Bildqualität und natürlich die Helligkeitsfrage


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Dezember 2015)

Ob nun Freesync out of the box ab 35 Hz greift und wie das Panel ist


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Dezember 2015)

Also der Monitor ist wunderschön, das Bild ein absoluter Traum und sowas von gestochen scharf, einfach nice!


----------



## Pronounta (14. Dezember 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Also der Monitor ist wunderschön, das Bild ein absoluter Traum und sowas von gestochen scharf, einfach nice!



Hast du das Ding getestet oder woher weißt du das?


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe ihn gestern Abend in Betrieb genommen und mit meinen "laienahften" Augen bewundert .


----------



## Pronounta (14. Dezember 2015)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn gestern Abend in Betrieb genommen und mit meinen "laienahften" Augen bewundert .



Das klingt schonmal sehr gut.
Keine Probleme mit der Helligkeit?


----------



## -H1N1- (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich saß nur eine halbe Stunde davor, konnte aber nichts Negatives feststellen.

Das Bild ist wirklich ein Traum, wunderschöne Farben und gestochen scharf.


----------



## Pronounta (14. Dezember 2015)

Danke fürs Feedback 
Das eliminiert so ziemlich alle meine Sorgen bzgl. diesem Monitor.


----------



## sleipDE (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube ihr redet beide aneinander vorbei, er oder sie hat den Dell nicht den Aoc. XD


Mein AOC ist übrigens noch nicht da 

Wenn ich meinen hab mach ich nen neuen Thread auf, das verwirrt sonst nur.


----------



## Pronounta (14. Dezember 2015)

Hat sich vorhin bei einer PN mit H1N1 auch geklärt xD
Gut, mach das.


----------



## -H1N1- (15. Dezember 2015)

Ist halt etwas verwirrend, wenn jeder hier von einem anderen Monitor redet, als es der Thread im Titel besagt. Ich habe  jedenfalls den Dell und der ist perfekt für mich 😀.


----------

